# On-Road @ MAXIMUS



## Anchor2 (Mar 29, 2002)

How was the racing Friday night at Maximus? I'm giving everyone a few weeks to run before I lay down some incredible laps!  sounded good didn't it? Hope to be running (try to run) very soon, when the car shows up.

Anchor :thumbsup:


----------

